# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  UFC 66 trailer..........

## rar1015

here it is guys. It actually pretty cool how the designed this one. Click on the interviews, analysis and the bios. Lots of cool stuff here. They have you click on the question to get the answer! 

http://66.ufc.com/

----------


## Yesevil

Pretty cool!

----------


## Knockout_Power

HAHA, I love Liddell's reason for this fight being important to win ..." I dont want to have to hear him talk about it for the rest of his life"

----------


## rar1015

> HAHA, I love Liddell's reason for this fight being important to win ..." I dont want to have to hear him talk about it for the rest of his life"


Yeah that was a good one. All tito said in the whole thing was he wants his world title back.

----------


## bigeater

> here it is guys. It actually pretty cool how the designed this one. Click on the interviews, analysis and the bios. Lots of cool stuff here. They have you click on the question to get the answer! 
> 
> http://66.ufc.com/


cool site. 
Tito said that they have been best friends and chuck saiz that they haven´t been friends. I wonder who´s lying.
It´s gonna be a lot of people there and to watch the fight.

----------


## Knockout_Power

I think they were decent friends. If you watch the movie Cradle to the Grave with Jet Li, they have some underground MMA going on where Tito is beating the hell out of Liddell. Dont think they would be able to joke like that if they werent friends. Money or not.

Lots of old fighters from the UFC 30's were in there. Coutoure, randleman etc.

----------


## uponone23

i'm interested in the andrei marcio cruz fight. I want to see what andrei has been doing with his time off. If he loses he is done in the UFC because the cruz guy only has 3 fights... And we all know if you can't compete in the UFC there is no way in hell you are fighting in Japan.

----------


## Knockout_Power

> And we all know if you can't compete in the UFC there is no way in hell you are fighting in Japan.


So true. I remember back when Shamrock left the UFC to go back to fight Pancraese cause the UFC was, as he considerred "a joke". Then he got old, came back and couldnt win.

----------


## bigeater

> I think they were decent friends. If you watch the movie Cradle to the Grave with Jet Li, they have some underground MMA going on where Tito is beating the hell out of Liddell. Dont think they would be able to joke like that if they werent friends. Money or not.
> 
> Lots of old fighters from the UFC 30's were in there. Coutoure, randleman etc.


I have watch cradle to the grave a couple of years ago. I wasn´t interested in UFC then so I didn´t know who tito or chuck were. I maybe watch it again someday.

----------


## BigUno

arlovski should wreck cruz but he should fight vera or mir first i dont wanna see sylvia/arlovski 4

----------


## Knockout_Power

> arlovski should wreck cruz but he should fight vera or mir first i dont wanna see sylvia/arlovski 4


Please make it Vera, I really dont want to see Mir lose again. Its getting boring.

----------


## Knockout_Power

So, what are everyones predictions? No need to knock each others predictions, but how do you guys see these unfolding?

Liddell vs Ortiz

Arlovski vs Cruz

Griffin vs Jardine

Bisping vs Schafer

Leben vs McDonald

----------


## Quil

Liddell, AA, Griffin, Bisping, McDonald

----------


## kihop

> Liddell, AA, Griffin, Bisping, McDonald


^^ Sounds about right

----------

